# What Other Forums Are You On



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

I mainly browse 

Carbonite.co.za
mybroadband.co.za


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

I'm on Ecigssa and the iPhone 5s forum but have never posted there just read


----------



## BansheeZA (12/8/14)

4x4community.Co.za 
Gunsite.Co.za 
Airrifle.Co.za 
Avforums.Co.za 
Nissan-offroad.Co.za
Flytalk.Co.za

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

Vwclub.co.za


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

www.bassfishing.co.za
www.bassing.co.za
www.e-cigarette-forum.com


----------



## Sir Vape (12/8/14)

None I would get no work done. This is enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/8/14)

Occasionally browsing ECF, POTV and a german vape forum, Dampfertreff. More regular browsing a few facebook groups relating to vaping


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

thinkbike.co.za


----------



## Die Kriek (12/8/14)

Mostly gaming stuff
hearthpwn.com - Hearthstone site
minecraftforums.net


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

HotWheels Club ZA, Syncro SA and Bidorbuy but only active on this one, this is my home


----------



## Smoke187 (12/8/14)

I'm on the following forums, some of which I dont post much, just read through and others used more freely
ecigsa.co.za
sagamer
mybb
carbonite
vwclub (but havent been on there for quite some time)
audiclub


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Mostly gaming stuff
> hearthpwn.com - Hearthstone site
> minecraftforums.net


 
minecraft is lego on steroids  
I also got addicted for a few months


----------



## Die Kriek (12/8/14)

MarkK said:


> minecraft is lego on steroids
> I also got addicted for a few months


I'm on my second helping . Blame youtube


----------

